# Huge subspinipes!



## invertepet (Jan 10, 2003)

This monster just came today -- easily the biggest SE Asian S. subspinipes (I'm guessing dehaani again on this) I've ever seen. Here it is unwinding (literally - lol) after a long trip. Isn't hungry just yet, but obviously thirsty. Note the size compared to the mini cup (the kind you put spiderlings in).

Sorry these pics aren't too clear, I'm still getting used to the new Nikon. I might snap a few with my older, simpler cam.


----------



## danread (Jan 10, 2003)

Thats an impressive pede! I'm really wanting to get a large S. subspinipes, but there seems to be a real shortage if pede dealers in the UK, you americans are very lucky with the selection you have available to you. I guess i'll just have to wait until one comes along. Until then i'm enjoying seeing the pictures you post bill.

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 10, 2003)

Whoa! That is a big subspinipes! It looks a bit dark for a dehaani but at that size, that darker coloration may be normal. I get Vietnamese and Malaysian mixed up...I think it's the Vietnamese with the darker legs of that color. Malaysians have the more yellow legs right? If I got it straight, Vietnamese would be my guess. (whichever doesn't have the yellow legs. :} )

Atrax


----------



## invertepet (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, it's allegedly from Vietnam, but it looks more like a Malaysian. All the Vietnamese (so named) pedes I've seen have much lighter legs, even the darker ones with yellow fading to orange (legs).

I paid half my ass to get it, so it's probably staying in my collection. 

bill


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 10, 2003)

*WHOA!*

Great pic Bill! That is a beautiful pede~~!! Really BIG! 

          James


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2003)

great pede!! thats where i am planing to order my vietnamese pede


----------



## Alex S. (Jan 10, 2003)

*Scolopendra subspinipes*

Now that is one awesome Scolopendra specimen! Nothing less than a gorgeous monster 

Alex S.


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Jan 10, 2003)

Well shucks Bill,
 Don't keep all the big ones since I will be ordering again real soon     Can't say that I blame you though because she or he is really gorgeous.


----------



## invertepet (Jan 10, 2003)

I only said that because I didn't think anyone would be interested in a $250 subspinipes...  But hey, who knows?

bill


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey Bill,
Isn't that a tad high for that species, or is it strictly due to its size?
One never knows who might be interested in that beast. How long is she?


----------



## invertepet (Jan 11, 2003)

My guess is about 10". But the big thing is how wide - it's really immense girth-wise. 

As for pricing, I can't always dictate how much I pay for stuff (boy, that would be nice!). Obviously my supplier in this case felt this was a pede worth a higher pricetag than usual... MUCH higher. (lol)

bill


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Jan 11, 2003)

That's what makes him so much more awesome is his width! I'd sure love to have him.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 11, 2003)

Bill, please tell me you didn't pay that for the pede? If you did then your kind gesture of keeping it in your personal collection deserves respect. (and a bit of awe as well. )

Like you said, maybe there is a hobbyist willing to pay so much for a subspinipes but I'd have to guess that most would rather not. I'd mostly hate to see a trend start among every dealer who gets in a huge-ass subspinipes to start trying to list them that high. (which is why I commend you for keeping that one in your personal collection)

I hope I haven't read this thread wrong...I just woke up a few minutes ago...;P 
_*Atrax...drags himself..to...nearest source...of...caffeine*_ 

Atrax


----------



## invertepet (Jan 11, 2003)

No, I didn't pay $250 myself... In fact, if anyone was serious about it, I could probably go lower - I was just illustrating that my wholesale was about 10X more than usual for this particular specimen.

bill


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 11, 2003)

Ah! Very good.  Hope I didn't offend...

Atrax


----------



## danread (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi Bill,

Is there any chance of you posting a few more pics? Thanks.

Cheers.

Dan.


----------



## invertepet (Jan 11, 2003)

I just posted a new quicktime movie of it crawling around and digging (actually kind of neat how it pulls back the peat moss). It's on the left side of the catalog page:

http://www.invertepet.com

Here's another pic...


----------



## invertepet (Jan 11, 2003)

another


----------



## invertepet (Jan 11, 2003)

drinking...


----------



## Alex S. (Jan 11, 2003)

*Video*

Hey Bill, just got done watching the video... awesome!!

Alex S.


----------



## steve055 (Jan 11, 2003)

That is probably the most impressive pede iv seen, the girth is amazing. I just got done watching that video also. What did the pede do w/ the peat he was moving around? Iv never seen mine do that.


----------



## invertepet (Jan 11, 2003)

Nothing really, he just seems to like moving it around... Like one of those earthmovers that has the looping conveyor belt of scoopers on it! I'll probably rehouse it in something bigger with more varied substrate and see what happens.

bill


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey Bill,
when are you going to feed it?   well if you do, make sure it's on video..


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2003)

feed that beast on tape. please!!!


----------



## Valael (Jan 12, 2003)

I have next to no pede experience, but I don't think I'd have the balls to reach in there with a tape measure...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 11, 2005)

sorry to dig this out
but can any one tell me the locality of this kind of subspnipes from
Thailand, Malaysia, Burneo?


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2005)

Well dont expect Invertepet to post, last activity was 10/03 , about 20 months ago...
T


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 12, 2005)

Are we supposed to be able to tell you it's locality based on it's color?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 12, 2005)

well, cuz a pal from Malaysia was going to sell me some, which is black bodied, red legged subspnipes
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=37850
so it might be Malaysian, rite?Just need some guesses, don't take that too serious


----------

